# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Difetto di notifica: prescrizione ici 2003

## mamacia

Secondo voi è possibile considerare prescritta l'ici dell'anno 2003 in quanto l'avviso di accertamento è stato spedito dalla società di riscossione in data 30/12/2008 però la notifica al contribuente è avvenuta in data 05/01/2009 (con tanto di timbro postale!)? Posso oppormi per difetto di notifica? 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Secondo voi è possibile considerare prescritta l'ici dell'anno 2003 in quanto l'avviso di accertamento è stato spedito dalla società di riscossione in data 30/12/2008 però la notifica al contribuente è avvenuta in data 05/01/2009 (con tanto di timbro postale!)? Posso oppormi per difetto di notifica? 
> Grazie

  
Purtroppo no. 
Esiste il principio di scissione del momento della notifica.
Per il notificante vale il 30/12/08, quindi nei termini. 
Sottolineo che la questione non è tacita (per motivi che non spiego), ma, viste le numerose sentenze a favore di questa tesi, l'eventuale ricorso potrebbe essere vano. 
ciao

----------


## dario081275

A tale proposito vorrei chiedere un parere e insinuare un dubbio. 
Svariati persone portano in questi giorni avvisi in rettifica ICI per l'anno 2003 notificati per raccomandata A/R: senza relata potendo il Comune procedere senza l'obbligo di osservanza della legge 890/82. 
In tutte le buste ci sono due timbri dello stesso ufficio postale (perché l'Ufficio Tributi accerta concittadini residenti nel Comune medesimo in cui  c'è un solo ufficio postale): uno anteriore al 31/12/08 (quindi accertamento 2003 tempestivo) che dovrebbe rappresentare la data della consegna della raccomandata all'Ufficio notificatore da parte del notificante; ed uno successivo (nell'anno 2009) che coincide con la data in cui è avvenuta la notifica al destinatario. 
Tuttavia, inserendo il codice della raccomandata sul "Dovequando" del sito web di Poste Italiane  compare la dicitura "Accettato dal centro postale di _Nome Comune_ in data _successiva al 31/12/08_" (anno 2003 sarebbe prescritto). 
questa dicitura del "Dovequando" non rappresenta anch'essa la data di consegna della raccomandata all'Ufficio notificatore da parte del notificante e dovrebbe pertanto coincidere con il timbro con data anteriore dell'Ufficio postale?? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  
Come ve lo spiegate?????
Scusate se sono stato prolisso.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Come ve lo spiegate?????
> Scusate se sono stato prolisso.

  Spunto interessante.
Non me lo spiego. 
Se porti in giudizio il "dovequando", a mio parere è l'Ufficio che dovrà provare il contrario ....  :Wink:

----------


## Contabile

Su quanto riportato dal servizio "dove quando" io ci andrei cauto. 
Si consideri, prova reale effettuata su documentazione (raccomandata) per accertamento ICI anno 2003, che indicando correttamente il numero di raccomandata e giocando con la data di spedizione fino al max dei due mesi antecedenti, il servizio comunica esclusivamente la data di accettazione da parte del servizio di smistamento dell'Ente Poste e non la data di effettiva presentazione allo sportello raccomandate per la spedizione.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Su quanto riportato dal servizio "dove quando" io ci andrei cauto. 
> Si consideri, prova reale effettuata su documentazione(raccomandata) per accertamento ICI anno 2003, che indicando correttamente il numero di raccomandata e giocando con la data di spedizione fino al max dei due mesi antecedenti, il servizio comunica esclusivamente la data di accettazione da parte del servizio di smistamento dell'Ente Poste e non la data di effettiva presentazione allo sportello raccomandate per la spedizione.

  Ah sì ? 
Mi sembrava strano che un servizio GRATUITO fosse anche attendibile ..... 
Nn c'è niente da fare ..... ISSSSSODDDI  :Big Grin:

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

Secondo me il ricorso va fatto e se si trova un Giudice competente si vince.
Gli avvisi di accetamento, in quanto atti impositivi,  sono per loro natura recettizi: in tanto vengono ad esistenza ed esplicano effetti giuridici in quanto giungono a conoscenza del destinatario entro i termini di decadenza dell'azione accertatrice previsti dalle singole leggi d'imposta. 
Infatti, proprio in virtù della della differente valenza dei termini di notifica io contribuente devo vedere quando è arrivata a me. 
Troppo comodo spedire il 31/12

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Infatti, proprio in virtù della della differente valenza dei termini di notifica io contribuente devo vedere quando è arrivata a me. 
> Troppo comodo spedire il 31/12

  Io contribuente devo vedere quando è arrivata a me, ma ai fini del decorso dei 60 gg per il ricorso. 
La sentenza che scinde i due momenti è fin troppo chiara, a mio modo di vedere.

----------


## mariognapolitano@inwind.it

Perch&#232; non proviamo a vedere se l'avviso in oggetto si &#232; prescritto prima ancora della data del timbro dell'ufficio postale accettante ? Chi raccoglie la sfida ?

----------


## dario081275

in risposta al contributo di Contabile, vorrei aggiungere una considerazione di carattere pratico. 
Quando in Posta si spedisce una raccomandata il suo codice viene letto da uno strumento ottico. Infatti sulle ricevute di spedizione e sull'avviso di ricevimento il codice medesimo e la data di spedizione viene riportata "stampata" automaticamente dal terminale delle Poste (non viene più scritta manualmente). 
Del resto è proprio sulla base di questo meccanismo di lettura ottica(suppongo!!!) che esiste il _dovequando_. In caso contrario come si aggiornerebbe il sito web???? 
Per cui ritengo (ma, ribadisco, ragiono sulla base di supposizioni) che la data di accettazione pubblicata sul dovequando restituisce informazioni sul momento in cui il codice della raccomandata è stato letto otticamente dall'ufficio, all'atto della effettiva spedizione..... 
Concordate????

----------


## mariognapolitano@inwind.it

La mia sollecitazione vuole essere questa: siamo in presenza di un avviso di accertamento, e non potrebbe essere altrimenti visto che dal 2007 esistono solo avvisi di accertamento e non anche avvisi di liquidazione. Ma se l'accertamento &#232; dovuto al solo mancato versamento, e quindi ad una infrazione che , quando commessa, avrebbe generato un avviso di liquidazione, allora occorre capire se al 31/12/2006 la possibilit&#224; di contestare l'infrazione si era gi&#224; prescritta, visto che l'ampliamento ai 5 anni dei termini accertativi si applica solo ai rapporti pendenti al 01/01/2007. Siccome l'avviso di liquidazione avrebbe dovuto essere notificato entro il 31/12 del secondo anno successivo, mi chiedo. C'era pendenza al 01 01 2007 ?

----------


## fabioalessandro

scusa mi sono un attimo perso
ma l'imposta che recuperano a che anno si riferisce?

----------


## dario081275

Ma in definitiva, secondo voi è valida la notificazione di più avvisi di accertamento ICI a mezzo di un unico plico spedito per raccomandata A/R???? 
Nel caso dell'accertamento ICI notificato per posta deve essere obbligatoriamente compilata la relata????

----------


## fabioalessandro

si deve esserci la relata obbligatoria (ho fatto proprio un ricorso per tale mancanza)
ps ma è un unico accertamento per più anni
oppure sono tanti accertamenti?

----------


## dario081275

> si deve esserci la relata obbligatoria (ho fatto proprio un ricorso per tale mancanza)
> ps ma è un unico accertamento per più anni
> oppure sono tanti accertamenti?

  
Non sono certo che nel caso dell'ICI sia obbligatoria la relata. 
I dubbi nel mio caso sorgono perché il Comune ha inviato accertamenti a raffica in cui la relata c'è ma non è compilata. 
Allora il punto sarebbe quello di valutare in questo caso la regolarità della notificazione considerato che il Comune, seppur eventualmente non obbligato, con comportamento concludente, ammette implicitamente di dover allegare, e quindi compilare, la relata. 
Altra questione è se è lecita la pratica di inviare un'unica raccomandata contenente 3 diversi avvisi di accertamento (con 3 diversi numeri). 
Ci sono sentenze che censurano tale comportamento ma sono vecchiotte. 
Il principio tuttavia appare condivisibile. Se il Comune invia una raccomandata al suo unico numero (di raccomandata) corrisponde uno ed un solo avviso di accertamento, come è giusto che sia. 
In caso contrario, se ad un numero di raccomandata corrisponde un numero plurimo di avvisi di accertamento si genera incertezza su quanti avvisi di accertamento ti vengono di fatto notificati (potrei dire di averne ricevuto solo uno, o solo due, etc....). 
Ti allego due sentenze

----------


## fabioalessandro

scusa come fa il comune ha dimostrare che ti sono stati notificati 3 accertamenti con una notifica sola?
e se nella busta tu hai trovato solo un accertamento?
al massimo poteva fare un plico senza busta (la cosa sarebbe stata diversa)
stralcio del mio ricorso 
"la relata di notifica allinterno dellavviso di accertamento è carente in ogni suo aspetto, mancando dellindicazione dellufficio postale, del nominativo e della  relativa firma del messo notificatore, della data di spedizione allufficio postale, del numero di repertorio/cronologico così come previsto dallart. 3 Legge 890/1982: Laddetto dellufficio notificante scrive la relazione di notificazione sull'originale e sulla copia dell'atto, facendo menzione dell'ufficio postale per mezzo del quale spedisce la copia al destinatario in piego raccomandato con avviso di ricevimento. Presenta all'ufficio postale la copia dell'atto da notificare in busta chiusa, apponendo su quest'ultima le indicazioni del nome, cognome, residenza o dimora o domicilio del destinatario, con l'aggiunta di ogni particolarità idonea ad agevolarne la ricerca; vi appone, altresì, il numero del registro cronologico, la propria sottoscrizione ed il sigillo dell'ufficio
Nella fattispecie in esame non vi sono gli estremi previsti dalla Legge 890/82 e dallart. 148 c.p.c. per considerare la notifica come regolarmente adempiuta; in tal senso si è espressa la Suprema Corte di Cassazione (244/2000), la quale ribadendo che l'inosservanza anche di uno solo di questi adempimenti comporta la nullità della notifica.
Conforme :
	Commissione Tributaria Provinciale di Torino con sentenza n. 13 del 11/06/2003 (ALL. n. 5) ;
	Commissione Tributaria Centrale sezione IV decisione n. 3113 del 05/04/2006 (ALL. n. 6).
	Corte di Cassazione sezione V sentenza n. 24442 (ALL. n. 7)
"

----------


## nor

> Non sono certo che nel caso dell'ICI sia obbligatoria la relata. 
> Altra questione &#232; se &#232; lecita la pratica di inviare un'unica raccomandata contenente 3 diversi avvisi di accertamento (con 3 diversi numeri). 
> Ci sono sentenze che censurano tale comportamento ma sono vecchiotte. 
> Il principio tuttavia appare condivisibile. Se il Comune invia una raccomandata al suo unico numero (di raccomandata) corrisponde uno ed un solo avviso di accertamento, come &#232; giusto che sia. 
> In caso contrario, se ad un numero di raccomandata corrisponde un numero plurimo di avvisi di accertamento si genera incertezza su quanti avvisi di accertamento ti vengono di fatto notificati (potrei dire di averne ricevuto solo uno, o solo due, etc....).

  Direi proprio che la relata, per avere una regolare procedura di notifica, ci vuole sempre, ici o non ici che sia. 
Anche a mio modesto avviso poi, inviare pi&#249; avvisi con un'unica busta non &#232; regolare. A me ne sono arrivati 4 con unica raccomandata.
Sinceramente se io dicessi che ne ho ricevuto uno solo voglio vedere come il comune potrebbe dimostare il contrario. Non penso lo far&#242;, ma &#232; una pratica molto discutibile. 
Per&#242; sto pensando di impugnarli con ricorso.
Secondo voi ci sono buone possibilit&#224;?

----------


## fabioalessandro

spero di si visto che ne ho depositati 6 in  commissione

----------

